# Lawn Mower Question: 1405 Cub Cadet Needs Belt Put Back On



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know if this will help much, but this is what I found doing a google search. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_change_drive_belt_cub_cadet_1045

I have a cub zero turn and the first time I took the belt off it took me a long time to figure out how to route the thing back through all the pulleys.


----------



## flying_phoenix (May 13, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> I don't know if this will help much, but this is what I found doing a google search. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_change_drive_belt_cub_cadet_1045
> 
> I have a cub zero turn and the first time I took the belt off it took me a long time to figure out how to route the thing back through all the pulleys.


Well I'm glad that at least someone has replied to me, but that's how you uninstall the belt, I want to know how to install it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i replaced the 3 belts on my mower recently and the packages had pictures of how the belts went on. 
perhaps a trip to the store will provide the answer?

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

flying_phoenix said:


> Well I'm glad that at least someone has replied to me, but that's how you uninstall the belt, I want to know how to install it.


Installing it would be the reverse procedure; but as DM said I am sure you are looking for a diagram on how the belt runs.


----------



## deeg (Jun 17, 2010)

*Cub Cadet belts keep coming off.*

The belts on our Cub Cadet lawn tractor come off a lot. My husband took it to a repair shop and he said the the came off because my husband left off some sort of support things. It has been a while since he took them off, and has forgotten how to put them back on. He will need pictures...where can we find pictures? He is not mechanically minded.

Taking it to a shop is out of the question. The earliest that we could we get the machine back is four weeks.

Thanks,
Dee 

Please email in additional to answering on the web site because I very seldom get on computer.

email: [email protected]


----------

